# Hunting > The Magazine >  Fallow skin

## veitnamcam

At a loss as to where to put this thread ?

This is not a how to!
I do not know what i am doing!

Fallow skin been in bottom of chest freezer for i don't know how long but well before i met the wife so well over ten years.
Out of freezer and into bath do defrost. Recommend doing this while wife at work.  :Wink: 



It took hours to defrost!
 Testament to the insulating propertys of deer hair!
I put a bit of washing powder in there and a splash of janola reasoning that it might kill the germs that cause hair slip .
Once defrosted changed water and same againfor a wash.



Spread out out side to dry a bit..hadn't removed tail bone so did that and in my impatience ripped past of tail off relegateing it to the wheeli bin but carried on anyway to see what else i could Fuck up  :Grin: 

Fuck 



Exceptionaly rough fleshing as it was already a wheelie bin job with half a tail, pinned out an kero-baking soda paste on it.

No doubt iv cocked up heaps here but sort of lost interest once i had ruined tail .
Will see what happens from here :Grin: 

As a side issue if you carefully fold a skin skin to skin then roll tightly and into multiple spastic bags and put in the very bottom of a chest freezer you won't get any freezer burn even after 10-15 years!
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

That's a nice skin there vc :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Na looks good..keen on seeing some progress reports

----------


## kimjon

Cool project, will follow along too see how you get on?

kj

----------


## Rich007

I'd love to tan a skin some time - this could save me a few learning experiances :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

If the paste hasn't already started too dry add a little bit more in the mid section.Leave it for a week then beat the crap out of the skin with a stick or alkathene that breaks up the fibre in the leather.And you should have a wicked deer skin for a rug or mat. Put some more paste on it the thicker the better  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers dundee, chuck some more on in the morning? 
Once dry should i wash it or will kero smells just fade by itself?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Whack a bit more paste on the thinner bits then leave it at least a week before you give it the bash :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

The kero doesn't stink if ya done it right :Wink:

----------


## Pop Shot

I've used this method and it works a treat - will try find a photo.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Just my opinion, but deer skins don't make very good mats. Deer hair is hollow and tends to break if walked on frequently. Put it where it wont get much traffic.

----------


## Dougie

Looks good, super cool!

----------


## Dougie

> Just my opinion, but deer skins don't make very good mats. Deer hair is hollow and tends to break if walked on frequently. Put it where it wont get much traffic.


VC is going to use it as a door mat to his dog house. He'll be living in there soon, once the woman of the house finds out what he did in her bath tub!!  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just my opinion, but deer skins don't make very good mats. Deer hair is hollow and tends to break if walked on frequently. Put it where it wont get much traffic.


Yea i was goin to put it on the wall. At least that was the plan until i ripped half the tail off in my haste!
I had a common,menil,and melanistic in the freezer but wheelie bined a few skins when i needed room. 
The other one(still in freezer) is bigger so might be a red.
If this turns out ok apart from tail ill try the other one and bin this one.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Starting to dry a bit this morning.


Put more paste on.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Should be alright :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Should be a nice wall hanger even with the tail docked a lil bit VC
I have a tanning recipe given to me by the local taxidermist if you'd like to try that.
Doubt the lady of the house is gonna mind at all ,thats a lovely skin (bit jealous really)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Should be a nice wall hanger even with the tail docked a lil bit VC
> I have a tanning recipe given to me by the local taxidermist if you'd like to try that.
> Doubt the lady of the house is gonna mind at all ,thats a lovely skin (bit jealous really)


Most certainly! Post it up or pm if you prefer .

My understanding is that this method is preserving rather than tanning but i have been wrong before. :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chris

PM sent

----------


## veitnamcam

Received Cheers :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Hot dry wind all day today has pretty much dryed it out.

----------


## sako75

Chris - can you send me the recipe. I have got a Fallow skin in the freezer from about 3 years ago. Not too sure how to do it or if it is still ok. Going by VC's, it should still be ok.

----------


## Dundee

Not being a bastard VC the whole skin needs too be covered,theres a few spots that aren't. :ORLY: 

Wouldn't mine ya secret recipe also Chris..........I've had a few so no offence :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not being a bastard VC the whole skin needs too be covered,theres a few spots that aren't.
> 
> Wouldn't mine ya secret recipe also Chris..........I've had a few so no offence


Not at all- Im learning as i go here.
It was all covered but as its dryd big flakes have fallen off onto the lawn.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pop Shot

Updates?

----------


## veitnamcam

Its dry in the wood shed and has been for a long time... Haven't had the chance to do anything with it yet.
Maybe tomorrow after work ill get it off the ply 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Its dry in the wood shed and has been for a long time... Haven't had the chance to do anything with it yet.
> Maybe tomorrow after work ill get it off the ply 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thats the fun part beating the crap out of it with a bit of alkathene too break up the fibres which removes the paste and softens the hide........Job done :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Can't wait to see it! You should make a loin cloth outta the scraps..

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Dougie Dougie Dougie, do I really have to explain why nobody wants to see me in a loin cloth!

----------


## Rushy

That thought is bloody scary.   Thanks Dougie. Not!

----------


## Normie

Chris I wouldn't mind the recipe too if that's ok. I've got a salted skin to do.

Looking good VC

----------


## veitnamcam

Gave it a light go over with the belt sander then a very rough trim round the edges.
The bits that were wrapped round the ply cos it was to small are obviously set like that.
Undecided were to go from here. Don't really want to work it as i want it stiff for the wall 
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Looks good! :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

The girl can't wait for mum to get home from work so she can show her.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant.  Well done

----------


## Chris

Be aware the kero may leach out of the skin onto the wall .

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok Cheers il keep an eye on it, seems to be utterly dry tho.

----------


## Dundee

when it gets cold VC it may happen,like in winter time :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Understood you didn't give it the bash so is it still soft?

----------


## veitnamcam

Na stiff as, figure soft would be tricky to hang on wall?

----------


## Dundee

Most woman like it stiff :Psmiley:

----------


## Spanners

Pretty cool.. didnt realise that the time spent in the freezer would be sweet  :Thumbsup: 

I cant keep Mince in the freezer for more than 6 wks without freezer burning it  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I can get steak out a year later in perfect nick as long as the bag hasmt got a hole in it from freezer rummaging.
Get all the air out of the bag. Helps if you use the right sized bag.
Bag up all your meat and let it sit in the fridge or on the bench if its cool for a couple of hours to settle and get all the air out again then freeze.
Spread em out so they freeze as quick as possible also.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

Hey VC I remembered this thread from a while back, I am keen on giving a go at preserving some goats skins as we get a few really cool looking ones out this way.

Do you reckon it would work the same? I have been trolling YouTube and found a heap of vids saying to salt the hide and loads of other steps that include a shitload of salt.

----------


## Dundee

Kerosene and baking soda Dougie :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

> Kerosene and baking soda Dougie


Sweet so don't salt it at all? Just get as much fat off as possible, then chuck your mixture on it while tacked out?

Is this going to stink to high heaven? Lol I have a wee shed, not completely waterproof but dog and cat proof....

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Sweet so don't salt it at all? Just get as much fat off as possible, then chuck your mixture on it while tacked out?
> 
> Is this going to stink to high heaven? Lol I have a wee shed, not completely waterproof but dog and cat proof....


After doing my own skins and then sending some to a professional i can strongly recommend pay someone to do it....

Its likely going to smell very goaty after tanning.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...b-spain-13771/

----------


## Dougie

> After doing my own skins and then sending some to a professional i can strongly recommend pay someone to do it....
> 
> Its likely going to smell very goaty after tanning.
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...b-spain-13771/


Absolute legend mate, they look awesome. Kind of wanted to give something a crack myself but $70 sounds pretty reasonable! Was that while you were still up here, or in CHch?

----------


## PerazziSC3

ive sent quite a few to him now, just wack them in the post. Hes is hawkesbay way. 

A small goat will probably only be $60ish his prices are all based on size of skin. 

Last lot took about 4 months

----------


## Dougie

That's pretty long..wouldn't be too hard to send one to him and give another a crack by myself in the mean time. Did you just bundle it all up in plastic and post it to him? I'm sure the checkout chick at the post shop will be well impressed with me!

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah i bundled it up and froze it then sent it courier seemed to be ok. Double/quadruple wrap it in rubish bags. 

That tahr skin was pretty wet wehn frozen and weighed a ton haha

----------


## Dougie

Sweet thanks buddy you are a champ! 

Now if this wind would kindy feck off, I'll go shoot the bloody things!

----------


## Dundee

> Sweet so don't salt it at all? Just get as much fat off as possible, then chuck your mixture on it while tacked out?
> 
> Is this going to stink to high heaven? Lol I have a wee shed, not completely waterproof but dog and cat proof....


It will only stink like goat and kero, PT's one is here on the last page. :Wink: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post217205

----------


## Richard007

I did a skin last year. Turned out great but there are many different articles out there. Make sure you get all that fat off the leather. Use a really sharp knife and almost slice it off. Next salt it and if the atmosphere is quite humid you'll find the salt gets quite moist and needs changing a bit. Next step is pickling... I used hydrochloric acid and dropped it to quite a low pH. Think it was about 2 something. About a week in there. Then used baking soda to bring back and a bit of soap suds. Then applied tanning solution once it was semi dry. I paid for a kit at Hunting and Fishing but was quite expensive and didn't need the pickling solution since I used hydrochloric. I reckon if you could order from a taxidermist on the side that would be able all you need. Then you stretch it out. That BBQ table looked perfect but amazing how tough that skin is to get a staple through. After all the toil my girlfriend stuck a chair on it and that's about it really. The girls love them and you should at least get a couple of hunting passes for all that work!

----------


## veitnamcam

That method turned out fine for the wall. Stiff as aboard .
I think technicaly it is preserved not tanned. So can't get wet.
Someone sent me a tanning recipe I will see if I can find it when back at a computer.

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

It was @Chris , he may pm you dougie with the recipe?

The kero and baking soda works fine but you have to keep it dry, no marks on the wall yet.

----------


## Chris

> It was @Chris , he may pm you dougie with the recipe?
> 
> The kero and baking soda works fine but you have to keep it dry, no marks on the wall yet.


Was our local taxidermist gave me that recipe VC , what he used to tan all his work.It should dry clean ok too. 

Sure if you want it Dougie just let me know .

----------


## Malhunting

I got my White Buck done professionally and its great but would still like to try one myself.
The tail is a pain in the arse but found that a modelling knife is perfect to take the bone out right to the tip.

----------


## Dougie

> I got my White Buck done professionally and its great but would still like to try one myself.
> The tail is a pain in the arse but found that a modelling knife is perfect to take the bone out right to the tip.


I just hacked it off, bone (and vajayjay) and all....will look at it another day to clean up  :Sick:

----------

